# General > Music >  Needed (not that many care)

## K dragon

Drummer Needed
Bassist Needed
Keyboardist Needed

----------


## moncur

I think that when u put a title like that on you're thread, it may put people off from wanting to work with you. why not list you're influences for those that don't already know you?

----------


## Chobbersjnr

& the ones that do care are generally already working.........

----------


## zebedy

this may a little help to u hobbs

Ben Anthony is itchin to get bk in the game again!...
he is on myspace and bebo... U wanna get in contact with him get on bebo or myspace... and look through my friends... 

and i know a little sorta Lyal Watt kid from wick! called John... so theres a lead guitar ist only if u wanted!

I can get u his email adres!

----------


## K dragon

well i have put threads up before FOUR as a matter of a fact informing people of all such facts as influences and that stuff and it generated NO response in any shape or form so this one is what i chose. 

thanks jack, if you know anyone else private message me, appreciate it. 

p.s.

private message me that dudes email ad thanks.

----------


## theweemidget

hey jack how is your cousin ben doing i ain't spoken to him in a while but yeh i wanna get a band going with him now i have more time now u kno what things are like. k dragon what sorta stuff you into.

speak soon jack.

----------


## K dragon

anything and everything.

i mean that i love any type of music (within reason lol)

but i used to play melodic rock, still do,

i play in L2d and im also in a death metal band. but there are people missing from each band, so we cant go live, and anyone is free to join up on either band if they wish. just give us a shout.

we do our own stuff in both bands.

----------


## theweemidget

did u play motorhead i love playing motorhead on my bass same with purple i'm more of a bass player than guitar player but i play both to the same level

----------


## K dragon

well, i dont generally play other peoples stuff, i think motorhead rock though.

well if you play bass, your more than welcome to sign up wit us.

if not its cool.

----------


## theweemidget

i have no amps just now and time is very little but cheers for the offer

----------


## K dragon

no probs,

were putting up fliers and what not up round the high schools and shops soon anyway.

----------


## theweemidget

how old are ya for a start, pm me your msn and i might think about it

----------


## K dragon

come on people we need a keyboardist and a drummer, 15 and up,

style is melodic rock and death metal 

gigs will range from local to camden and cornwall.

----------


## Deemac

I assume all transported in your private Lear Jet!!

----------


## K dragon

get off my back deemac. just read the comment be happy and stop critiscing everything i have to say, you moaned about my album and now your moaning about this, you like to condescend people dont you?. yes your in a good band, yes your an older muscian, but that dont mean jack to me. the thread was for people who were interested in joining a band, not for YOU to have a laugh at my exspense. so politely shove off and leave me to do my thing and you do yours.

----------


## Gleber2

> get off my back deemac. just read the comment be happy and stop critiscing everything i have to say, you moaned about my album and now your moaning about this, you like to condescend people dont you?. yes your in a good band, yes your an older muscian, but that dont mean jack to me. the thread was for people who were interested in joining a band, not for YOU to have a laugh at my exspense. so politely shove off and leave me to do my thing and you do yours.


Well said!!!!!but those that care would care more if you stopped the whining angst. ::

----------


## K dragon

i'll work on that.

----------


## Gleber2

> i'll work on that.


What more can a prehistorically old musician ask. I was gigging before Deemac was born. :Grin:

----------


## Jeid

You were probably gigging before the electric guitar was born!

----------


## Gleber2

> You were probably gigging before the electric guitar was born!


Cheeky bleeder. In fact I did my first appearance in front of an audience in 1953 and my first band gig in 1962.

----------


## Deemac

Wooa, Wooa,
Dragon, are we not just a little touchy? Sorry if you take my throw-away flippant comments to heart. As others have commented before, you seem to posses a self destructive vibe that leaves you wide open for such light banter. I meant no harm to you. 

These threads are getting your original post lots of exposure. Isn't that a positive element? 

I suggest a slightly more robust personna should be developed, and keep plugging with your requests for other musicians. I hope your musical ventures are successful, just don't go too overboard with the drama part!!

And, thanks for the good band comment.





> get off my back deemac. just read the comment be happy and stop critiscing everything i have to say, you moaned about my album and now your moaning about this, you like to condescend people dont you?. yes your in a good band, yes your an older muscian, but that dont mean jack to me. the thread was for people who were interested in joining a band, not for YOU to have a laugh at my exspense. so politely shove off and leave me to do my thing and you do yours.

----------


## K dragon

Okay here is the new request

We just need

a guitarist and a drummer

we have a bassist.

thanks.

age 15 and up can apply.

----------


## K dragon

come on folks.

i must insist lol

need more applicants

----------


## theweemidget

and what a fine wild bass player you have so i'm told  ::  ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> and what a fine wild bass player you have so i'm told


fine, wild, & bass player all in the same sentence

doesn't make sense, in my experience anyhoo ::   ::  

lmao 

best o' luck lads

(seriously, best o' luck)

----------


## Deemac

Chobbers, I know you don't mean it.

What they need is a Stanely Clarke double with just a hint of Dave Holland!! ::

----------


## K dragon

again any takers on drums and the like?

----------


## K dragon

hmm guess what i need is a deemac sarcasm free thread............but that WOULD be a miracle.

Mwa HA HA HA!!

lol

----------


## Gleber2

> hmm guess what i need is a deemac sarcasm free thread............but that WOULD be a miracle.
> 
> Mwa HA HA HA!!
> 
> lol


You're laughing. That's a good sign.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> hmm guess what i need is a deemac sarcasm free thread............but that WOULD be a miracle.
> 
> Mwa HA HA HA!!
> 
> lol


deemac aint sarcastic that's just him

I was trying to stage a plot to get rid of him from the band but I realised suddenly I joined his band

I know I can (without him noticing) get him the boot from the band he's in & he can play bass for you guys...................

*tell me I didn't post that on a public board*

oops sorry D.

----------


## theweemidget

> fine, wild, & bass player all in the same sentence
> 
> doesn't make sense, in my experience anyhoo  
> 
> lmao 
> 
> best o' luck lads
> 
> (seriously, best o' luck)



LMAO i take it that bass player is full of himself but omg he can play

----------


## Deemac

*K Dragon*,
Come on admit it, you'd miss my wonderful wit and charm from your threads!!

As for *Chobbers*, I'll be speaking to you on Saturday . . . . . I'll be expecting  compensation for your daring comments!!!

*Everybody else* (who cares): - join K Dragons band - *please*. Put us all out of our misery, find the man a drummer and keyboard player. (He may even be happy and smile for a while!! - Ooops done it again, Oh well . . . . . . .)

Now if I was 20 years younger . . . . . . ::

----------


## Gleber2

> Now if I was 20 years younger . . . . . .


You'd still be a pratt. ::

----------


## K dragon

deemac............your annoying

wouldnt want deemac playing bass , i think "creative" difference would set in just as soon as i caught sight of him.

so once again

DRUMMER NEEDED
KEYBOARDIST NEEEDED

original material, raniging from melodic rock to hardcore metal.

----------


## K dragon

drummer please, just give me a drummer and im gone.

come on people a drummer you know that person who bangs the skins with the sticks........... uses his foot on the peddle thingy ma bob.

15 and up.

melodic rock and hardcore metal.

other members are aged 16, 16, 19, 21

going once.....going twice..... no takers? okay have to put on the back catalog.

LOL

----------


## Reev

i like the pigeons, why does everyone have something against the pigeons, all they do is flappy flap flap

and BANG there gone.......but they do leave a mess

.............no.................no pigeon talk

hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

 ::

----------


## moncur

Reev, has the nightshift made u mental?????

----------


## Reev

.................um

nah, im concerned for them is all

.............. ::

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> Reev, has the nightshift made u mental?????


Eh? Made him mental? He was like that before.....

----------


## K dragon

drummer guitarist keyboardist needed

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> drummer guitarist keyboardist needed


Do you keep losing a guitarist? Most of this thread has been wanting a drummer and keyboard player, but every now and again you ask for a guitarist too  :Smile:

----------


## Naefearjustbeer

What about a Harp player?

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> What about a Harp player?


How about Chobbers on the Ukulele, every metal band should have one of those  :Smile:

----------


## Gleber2

> How about Chobbers on the Ukulele, every metal band should have one of those


That would be cool. ::

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I'm the fastest ukelele player in Caithness bey.................

tellin' ye

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> I'm the fastest ukelele player in Caithness bey.................
> 
> tellin' ye


Put steel strings on it, fit a pickup, and run it through the boogie.. shredtastic :P

----------


## moncur

I play the mandarin if thats any use? oh wait thats i type of fruit. Its the MANDOLIN I play

----------


## Gleber2

> I play the mandarin if thats any use? oh wait thats i type of fruit.


Never played a mandarin. Do they sing in Chinese. Very kinky

----------


## K dragon

your all crazy.

drummer, GUITARIST, keyboardist.

im gonna keep posting tell i get one.

i here pink mandarins play the best.....better acoustic though, especially when played in front of an audience eating sea bass.

----------


## Gleber2

> your all crazy.
> 
> drummer, GUITARIST, keyboardist.
> 
> im gonna keep posting tell i get one.
> 
> i here pink mandarins play the best.....better acoustic though, especially when played in front of an audience eating sea bass.


The man's got a sense of humour. I will tell God to get him what he wants.If I was 90 years younger I apply myself.

----------


## Deemac

> The man's got a sense of humour. I will tell God to get him what he wants.If I was 90 years younger I apply myself.


Still make you a pratt though . . . (sorry I couldn't resist!!) ::

----------


## Gleber2

> Still make you a pratt though . . . (sorry I couldn't resist!!)


You will exit stage left pursued by hungry orgoblins and orgorcs!!!!!! ::  And that Holy Trinity of Father, Son, and Holy Manson won't save you!!!!!

----------


## K dragon

couldnt you just get ben to spank him with his bass while wearing a spiderman costume.

SPIDER MAN SPIDER MAN DOES WHAT ONLY A SPIDER CAN...............

mind you i have never seen a spider fight an octopus witha doctors degree.

my world is shaken......not stirred.

lol

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> mind you i have never seen a spider fight an octopus witha doctors degree.


I'm certain I saw that happen in the Dounreay Club one night at a hectic 18th B/day gig

----------


## K dragon

sure you just didnt down too much alcomohol

and mistake the drummer for an octopus?

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> sure you just didnt down too much alcomohol
> 
> and mistake the drummer for an octopus?


nah was totally TT at the time & anyways drummers are octupuses without a Drs. degree, aren't they

HOW DO YOU SPELL "octupusssssssesssssss" anyway ::

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> HOW DO YOU SPELL "octupusssssssesssssss" anyway


"octopi" :P

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> "octopi" :P


with short crust pastry??

LMAO a fine 600th post

feels like deja vu as well, I'm sure I've hit 600 before

----------


## K dragon

you know the score........

drummer
guitarist
keyboardist


yum octi pie............with pink mandarins.

lol

----------


## Deemac

> couldnt you just get ben to spank him with his bass while wearing a spiderman costume.
> 
> SPIDER MAN SPIDER MAN DOES WHAT ONLY A SPIDER CAN...............
> 
> mind you i have never seen a spider fight an octopus witha doctors degree.
> 
> my world is shaken......not stirred.
> 
> lol


Eehh!! -

Dragon - where did this come from? Am I missing something??

Stick to the "Wanted Drummer, Keyboard, Guitarist, Cook, Bottle washer, dancing girls" . . . . wish list requests (And you go on about me - the cheek!!) ::

----------


## Naefearjustbeer

If you get the dancing girls make sure you let us all know when you are putting a gig on  ::   Keep the the octopi at home that night though  ::

----------


## K dragon

come on deemac.....live a little....

you may even enjoy it!

MWAH HA HA HA!!!!!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Eehh!! -
> 
> Dragon - where did this come from? Am I missing something??
> 
> Stick to the "Wanted Drummer, Keyboard, Guitarist, Cook, Bottle washer, dancing girls" . . . . wish list requests (And you go on about me - the cheek!!)


 
hmmm don't know

the image I have of Ben dressed as Spidey spanking you with his bass is, well, pretty darn entertaining

LMAO go on D live a little

----------


## K dragon

yeah live a little.


oh btw......

DRUMMER
GUITARIST
KEYBOARDIST


those particular keys on my keyboard are wearing out lol

----------


## Jeid

I thought you had two guitar players?

----------


## theboysintheband

Aye ... Live a little!

Im just joinin' in for good measure!

----------


## Deemac

OK guys, your all right as usual. I'm going to demand that at the next Whisky gig Chobbers dress up in a Spiderman costume. 

I'll of course have to supervise the female dance troop (I see a vision of short mini kilts here!!!!) Bound to go down a storm and completely overshadow the bride & grooms day.

Jeid will be supervising the Scottish dance steps in his groovie best mans outfit (nice knees!!)

K Dragon will be moaning to the punters about the lack of bass players available for his 3 date world tour (NO Lear jets mind) due to start next week . . . . . . . .!!! ::  

PS: Yes, I did enjoy it.

----------


## K dragon

no i wont be moaning deemac.....i'll be too busy with those dancers......you just get to rock the casba with spidey

LMAO!!!!

----------


## Jeid

> Jeid will be supervising the Scottish dance steps in his groovie best mans outfit (nice knees!!)


Leave my dodgy knees alone!

----------


## K dragon

knobbly knees aside


drummer guitarist keyboardist needed

----------


## Gleber2

> knobbly knees aside
> 
> 
> drummer guitarist keyboardist needed


Octopi in the sky, Man.

----------


## zebedy

ure not alone Jeid! 


Mon the Nobly Knees!!!

----------


## Reev

spidey..........spidey..........what we talking bout spidey for........do we love him as much as me, that muscle guy, in his tight red and blue spandexy like costume, or his black one, or his new red and gold one............yeah..........................he is ace huh

...................... ::

----------


## Deemac

Chobbers,
You gotta get a spiderman costume before the next gig, man - It will be awesome!! (NOt  - go with the kilt vibe)

Don't forget the knobby knees (Jeid has copyright on this area). I get a feelin' there are peeps out there who will appreciate this!!!

It will go a long way to making you a complete SUPERhero in the musical circles in Caithness. . . . . . . !!!!!! ::

----------


## Deemac

Chobbers - *IS* spiderman!! (join the fan club now!!!!!)

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Chobbers - *IS* spiderman!! (join the fan club now!!!!!)


 
hmmmm

see you saturday

----------


## K dragon

just for record im a big spidey fan but i hate his new costume. red and gold robotica arms. NOT MY HERO

----------


## Reev

ok..........i HAVE to disagree here

spiderman is MY DOMAIN, its MY thing.........chobbers, spiderman

PLEASE

 ::

----------


## K dragon

true...ben has definately got him on that. i have seen him as darth vader and well......he had it diwn to a tee. LOL!!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> ok..........i HAVE to disagree here
> 
> spiderman is MY DOMAIN, its MY thing.........chobbers, spiderman
> 
> PLEASE


oh I'll be having words with Deemac you can bet your spidey assed life Reev

----------


## canuck

Woe, I have voice in this. Reev is the one and only true spidey man of Caithness.

----------


## moncur

You guys do realise that spiderman is a comic book character and therefore NOT REAL. Spidey ben cannot climb walls, but he does drive many of us up the wall with his speak of all things spidey, darth and gundam.

RANT OVER!

Oh yeah mite as well say it b4 K Dragon does,

Drummer wanted
Guitarist Wanted
Bassist wanted
Triangle player wanted
Spoons player wanted

----------


## Lolabelle

> drummer guitarist keyboardist needed


Shame you're so far away. I know a drummer and a guitarist. Right age etc... But in Australia, sorry.  :Frown:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> You guys do realise that spiderman is a comic book character and therefore NOT REAL. Spidey ben cannot climb walls, but he does drive many of us up the wall with his speak of all things spidey, darth and gundam.
> 
> RANT OVER!
> 
> Oh yeah mite as well say it b4 K Dragon does,
> 
> Drummer wanted
> Guitarist Wanted
> Bassist wanted
> ...


you bubble bursting fantasy blower, I officially hate you now. You'll be telling me that Santa's fake as well next

I play a mean kazoo

----------


## K dragon

no spoon players no triangle.

but you all know what im looking for, and you can all be as sacrcastic as you want.

but im going to keep posting the request until i get a drummer a guitarist and a keyboardist.

sorry if its bugging you all but im being persistent.

the spidey thang has was slightly off course.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I'm not being sarcastic

I do play a mean kazoo

honest, I do

----------


## Gleber2

We're all being humourous. If we were being sarcastic, you would be wingeing twice as loud. This has been the most looked at thread on the music forum for a long time. And you still haven't got a spoons player.

----------


## K dragon

spoon and kazoo's

sounds...........zesty lol

that past post did come across moody but i was kidding.

its scary though, this is the most looked at thread and still no reply to the point of the thread.

DUM DUM DAA"!!!!

----------


## K dragon

okay keyboardist needed.

may have the other two orders checked off my list lol

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> DUM DUM DAA"!!!!


BADOOM DUM DA

----------


## zebedy

whos e drummer dude?

at last!

happy for u!

----------


## K dragon

you know i dont have his name yet? LOL


another member of the band recruited him.

its not definate though so i guess the offer is still semi open lol

god was never as hard as this to get a band together couple of years ago.

----------


## moncur

Remember folks,

Washboard player
Spoons player,
Kazooist (unless chobbers has claimed that spot)
Xylophonist required

----------


## K dragon

hey moncur get your own thread for band requests lol

----------


## Reev

Believe me, no one in their right mind would be in a band with Busy, you wouldnt ever catch me in a band with the likes of him  ::

----------


## K dragon

woah.

im detecting some tension here lol

(steps back.....................WAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY BACK!)

lol

----------


## moncur

my new band is called DURNESS. a wannabe duress tribute act

----------


## Jeid

Every band is a wannabe Duress act... except those that play their own songs  ::

----------


## Reev

> Every band is a wannabe Duress act... except those that play their own songs


Ah, spoken from the mouth of a TRUE wannabe Duress act

 ::

----------


## Reev

> You guys do realise that spiderman is a comic book character and therefore NOT REAL. Spidey ben cannot climb walls, but he does drive many of us up the wall with his speak of all things spidey, darth and gundam.
> 
> RANT OVER!


Also, yes, spidey Ben can climb walls, and yes, my lightsaber does cut people in half, and yes Gundams ARE cool, and they are real, when the next world war kicks in, wait for the Japanese to release their giant Gundams on us all, no way were gonna stop them, then we will all move into space and live in space colonys (If you go to side 3 you going to have to join the Principality of Zeon, which is pretty cool, but you wont get a GUndam)

Then we will all become newtypes and the Earth wont matter to us anymore

----------


## Jeid

> Ah, spoken from the mouth of a TRUE wannabe Duress act


I don't wannabe a Duress band. I've been there and it was horrible. I was abused  :Frown:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> I don't wannabe a Duress band. I've been there and it was horrible. I was abused


you're a real bad liar

I'm looking for a concert harpist BTW

K Dragon do you play concert harp??

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> I'm looking for a concert harpist BTW


Reev's something of a harpy, is that close enough for you?

----------


## moncur

> Also, yes, spidey Ben can climb walls, and yes, my lightsaber does cut people in half, and yes Gundams ARE cool, and they are real, when the next world war kicks in, wait for the Japanese to release their giant Gundams on us all, no way were gonna stop them, then we will all move into space and live in space colonys (If you go to side 3 you going to have to join the Principality of Zeon, which is pretty cool, but you wont get a GUndam)
> 
> Then we will all become newtypes and the Earth wont matter to us anymore


So to sum Reev up in one word....... NERD!

----------


## moncur

Does reev still have the pic of spidey ben and shanks? u know the one. where shanks is 'leaning against the wall'

----------


## Reev

> So to sum Reev up in one word....... NERD!


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, and thats coming from the mouth of the most stereotypical nerd of all

that in itself is entertaining  :: 

also, shanks is not "leaning against the wall", i am attached to the wall, also, the ton bag of stones, the pot plant and the street lamp are also attached to the wall, i live in a strange neighbourhood

----------


## Gleber2

> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, and thats coming from the mouth of the most stereotypical nerd of all
> 
> that in itself is entertaining 
> 
> also, shanks is not "leaning against the wall", i am attached to the wall, also, the ton bag of stones, the pot plant and the street lamp are also attached to the wall, i live in a strange neighbourhood


I think I will have to bar you from my reality. You're too far gone even for me. ::

----------


## canuck

Leave poor Reev alone.  

He is still part of my reality, as much as any of this is real!





> you're a real bad liar
> 
> I'm looking for a concert harpist BTW
> 
> K Dragon do you play concert harp??


Chobbersjnr, I can play a few pieces on the Celtic Harp.  Would that help you?

----------


## Gleber2

> Chobbersjnr, I can play a few pieces on the Celtic Harp. Would that help you?


He's a Rangers supporter!!!!!!!

----------


## canuck

Okay, he's off my Christmas list!

But in Canada, nerds don't even know what a football looks like.

----------


## canuck

> He's a Rangers supporter!!!!!!!


 
Oops, who is a Ranger's supporter? I thought that you meant Reev. Maybe it is chobbersjnr. I need to know to revise the list correctly.


K dragon, how goes the musician search?

----------


## K dragon

still waiting for more responses.

looks like we have no musicians up here anymore.

(other than the ones circulating in current bands)

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> still waiting for more responses.
> 
> looks like we have no musicians up here anymore.
> 
> (other than the ones circulating in current bands)


I've been asked to join 2 bands as a drummer recently (within 2 days) & I was able to say "I'm to busy"

however I do wish the searchers of muso lots of luck

also if I meet people who may be looking to join something I'll direct them towards you K.D

----------


## K dragon

thanks very much.

----------


## Reev

Come on guys, we cant forget about the point of this post

Get The Dragon man some band members, cmon kiddo's

join the cause

----------


## Deemac

Dragon,
I can see a X-Factor type talent competion is required!! (Can I be one of the judges?!!! - No show-offs with Lear jets mind).

Just think of the publicity etc. Send your demos to . . . . . . . !!! ::  

Just an idea. (don't get tooooooo stressed!!!!!!!)

----------


## moncur

> Dragon,
> I can see a X-Factor type talent competion is required!! (Can I be one of the judges?!!! - No show-offs with Lear jets mind).
> 
> Just think of the publicity etc. Send your demos to . . . . . . . !!! 
> 
> Just an idea. (don't get tooooooo stressed!!!!!!!)


yeah we can call it 'Hex Factor'!!!! woohoo!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Dragon,
> I can see a X-Factor type talent competion is required!! (Can I be one of the judges?!!! - No show-offs with Lear jets mind).
> 
> Just think of the publicity etc. Send your demos to . . . . . . . !!! 
> 
> Just an idea. (don't get tooooooo stressed!!!!!!!)


in order to be a judge.......

I thought that.........

well..........

OK (brutally) one needed a vaguely discerning ear............

Deemac, that completely rules you out

bring on the hex factor (looking for members for a duress trib "Durness" nice one Dick ::  )

Oh aye & I forgot Dragon man needs muso's,

----------


## moncur

yeah we could do 'Hex factor: the rivals'

when we get 'durness' and K dragon's band put together, We could set the challenge to see who gets hex-mas number 1 (most cd sales through good vibrations).

Remember to have the 'Hex-Factor' (C) you need to have the following:

The ability to shamelessly promote your music at the drop of a hat,
The ability to sing Other peoples songs,
Transport for all your equipment,
Somewhere for Duress to start practicing because Ben's taking forever to sort it out (kidding Ben!),
A Spare set of strings (except for the high-e string which u already broke last week).

I also say that Reev be a judge as he has a mincy dog just like sharon osbourne

----------


## Deemac

Chobbers,
When did having any descernable self-talent have anything to do with being a judge on this type of competition! (This makes me VERY qualified!! - Did I actually say that!!)

You being a multi-talented super, muso-god, means you don't qualify as nobody will live up to your own high standards. (How many offers of you joining a band did you get this week anyway??)

O, to be perfect . . . . . .!! (You, NOT me, that is)

PS: I can also be brutally rude to people. Does that not also completely qualify to be a judge?





> in order to be a judge.......
> 
> I thought that.........
> 
> well..........
> 
> OK (brutally) one needed a vaguely discerning ear............
> 
> Deemac, that completely rules you out
> ...

----------


## Reev

> I also say that Reev be a judge as he has a mincy dog just like sharon osbourne


Yeah, i have 3 of them, hhhmmm, me a judge huh, costumes are good, go for a theme, DO IT GUYS DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ::

----------


## K dragon

lol sounds cool.

sorry i havent responded to posts. i was in alness. 

excuse my lateness.

hex factor......that RULES!!

lol

----------


## canuck

> Chobbers,
> When did having any descernable self-talent have anything to do with being a judge on this type of competition!


 
If that is the case, can I please also be a judge?

----------


## Reev

> If that is the case, can I please also be a judge?


Yeah, let Canuck be a Judge,  CANUCK RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ::

----------


## K dragon

still looking for a drummer guitarist and keyboardist.

to join a band doing something completely different than any other up here.

music style ranging from melodic rock to death like metal.

think of heavy with some twisted alice in wonderland stuff and your about there.

----------


## canuck

I need a new challenge in my life.  If I started music lessons, how long do you think that it would be before I could audition?

----------


## K dragon

at this rate its going to takle a while so feel free lol

----------


## K dragon

drummer guitarist and keyboardist still needed.

----------


## K dragon

as above people.

----------

